# Anyone tried Protexin Pro-Kolin Paste for their puppies IBS symptoms?



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi gang,

My Molly is prone to getting IBS-type symptoms nearly once a week now. Have any of you tried this for your little one's with sensitive tummies?:

Protexin Pro-Kolin Paste - Protexin | Petmeds.co.uk

If so, would you recommend? The reviews are great but would value your opinions too.

Thanks x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yes, I always have this in the cupboard, one of mine suffers with a regular upset tummy, and a dose of this normally settles her stomach


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Brilliant - thank you x


----------

